# SUP Yoga - Interested?



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Of course you're in Boulder.


----------



## lookinathesun (Feb 20, 2008)

Is this a joke?


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Whats there to joke about...


----------



## lookinathesun (Feb 20, 2008)

I see what you did there...

A msg about doing yoga on a SUP board from a dude in Boulder just sounds too granola hipster to be sincere.

Or maybe Montrose is starting to wear off on me...


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

well it's blowing up in popularity, so it could be a good money maker for my business. And yes, it's pretty granola, but it spread from the far off land of california. I don't even know how to do it, nor have I ever done it, and I'm sure you couldn't do it.


----------



## lookinathesun (Feb 20, 2008)

Downward dog on a paddle board? The question isn't if, but why?

Good for you though. If the people want it, give it to em...for a small fee.


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

I've stood on a dock and watched a SUP Yoga class at the Boulder Res. It was pretty cool. Although I wish someone would have been walking around selling hotdogs and beer. 

Prob have better luck going to Core Power Yoga and getting interest from there rather than here. Best of luck to ya either way.


----------

